# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مربوط به فارغ التحصیلان

## LEA

سلام
وقت بخیر
یه سوال داشتم از فارغ التحصیلان.البته نوعی مشورت
برنامه ی شما که دروس تخصصی رو داره ایا هر4درس رو در یک روز قرار میدین که هماهنگ جلوبرن یا نه کمتر قرار میدید؟پیشنهادتون چیه؟

----------


## Aliva00

بهتر سه درس بزارید و یک درس چرخشی باشه (ریاضی یا فیزیک)
ولی خب اگه فشرده بخوای درس بخونی اشکالی نداره

----------


## LEA

> بهتر سه درس بزارید و یک درس چرخشی باشه (ریاضی یا فیزیک)
> ولی خب اگه فشرده بخوای درس بخونی اشکالی نداره


بله بیشتر این راه رو میگن
4درس کمی سخته
متشکرم

----------


## Moon.Sa

یه راهتم میتونه این باشه که فرضا زیستو هرروز بخونی
و 6 روز نو هفته( یه روز مرور هفته)
به این شکل باشه که دوتا اخصاصی به جز زیست داشته باشی
نمیدونم چجوری توضیح بدم : )))) ولی ببین
مثلا شنبه فیزیک و شیمی
یکشنبه شیمی و ریاضی
دوشنبه ریاضی و فیزیک
و سه شنبه تا پنجشنبه هیمنارو تکرار کنی
من خودم پلنم اینه چون ریاضی فیزیکم قد شیمیم ضعیفه و اینجوری به هر 3 تاشون به یه اندازه میرسم که میشه 4 روز تو هفته

----------


## LEA

> یه راهتم میتونه این باشه که فرضا زیستو هرروز بخونی
> و 6 روز نو هفته( یه روز مرور هفته)
> به این شکل باشه که دوتا اخصاصی به جز زیست داشته باشی
> نمیدونم چجوری توضیح بدم : )))) ولی ببین
> مثلا شنبه فیزیک و شیمی
> یکشنبه شیمی و ریاضی
> دوشنبه ریاضی و فیزیک
> و سه شنبه تا پنجشنبه هیمنارو تکرار کنی
> من خودم پلنم اینه چون ریاضی فیزیکم قد شیمیم ضعیفه و اینجوری به هر 3 تاشون به یه اندازه میرسم که میشه 4 روز تو هفته


عالی 
اره متوجه شدم
ممنونم

----------

